# 2013 Beetle stereo cuts off first few seconds of music



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello. I haven't been around here in months. 

Last September I bought a 2013 Beetle. It's essentially an R line, when they updated the 2013's just before the 14's dropped.

Anyway, the stereo is driving me nuts. It always cuts off the first few seconds of music when I start a track. Like it's fading up to protect me from a sudden jolt of loud music. It happens regardless of the input. Bluetooth, line in, CD, whatever the source, this happens. Is there any way to turn this off, or what options do I have for replacement? Has anyone replaced their stereo, and has it messed with the Fender audio system at all? 

If I did replace it, I'd like to buy a stereo that supports Apple's "CarPlay".

Thanks.

jesse


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Why not take it back to the dealer and compare it to other cars? If it's a problem with just your radio, the dealer will replace it under warranty for free.


----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

It seems like this is just how this stereo is...like the volume ramp up is a feature. It's just that it does it when I don't want it to. I sometimes miss old tech. 

No one else has experienced this? No truncated song intros?


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

I do. But it's more of a interruption than a volume fade. It's driving me nuts. Only does it when the iPod changes tracks. When I change tracks with the forward button, it doesn't do it.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

ZBoater said:


> I do. But it's more of a interruption than a volume fade. It's driving me nuts. Only does it when the iPod changes tracks. When I change tracks with the forward button, it doesn't do it.


I think that might be a setting on your Ipod and not the stereo, the settings are something like constant level audio and continuous tracks.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

emulous said:


> I think that might be a setting on your Ipod and not the stereo, the settings are something like constant level audio and continuous tracks.


Thanks for the suggestion. I checked those and made no difference. It's intermittent. Sometimes it will work fine for the first few songs, then it starts skipping. Did it with both an old iPod and a newer iPod Touch. Both times using the 30 pin adapter. Tried a different cable. Also did a factory reset on the radio and the iPods. I'm fairly close to yanking that radio. iPod is all I listen to.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

ZBoater said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I checked those and made no difference. It's intermittent. Sometimes it will work fine for the first few songs, then it starts skipping. Did it with both an old iPod and a newer iPod Touch. Both times using the 30 pin adapter. Tried a different cable. Also did a factory reset on the radio and the iPods. I'm fairly close to yanking that radio. iPod is all I listen to.


I have the same issue. I have an iPhone 4 directly connected to the car at all times and use my iPhone 5 for Bluetooth audio. Only when using the "4" through MDI do I get that "hiccup" when the tracks change. And like ZBoater said, it's intermittent. It will be fine for a while and then start doing it again. I had this issue with my Eos (Premium VIII radio) and the dealer did a program update and I never had the issue again. My Beetle has the RNS-315 Fender/NAV radio, so I will ask when it goes in for the 10K service soon. It is definitely frustrating, but I listen to Bluetooth audio or Sirius more than MDI, so I am not at the point of yanking anything yet


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been having this problem since I bought mine back in september of last year too. Just with bluetooth. The dealer refuses to accept that it is an issue, and they test with their phones when parked. I've found the issue only shows it's ugly face when shifting or hitting certain rpm in certain gears.

I'm betting it's an issue with the bluetooth module in the radio itself, and I'm swapping the headunit later anyway, so I figure I can just deal with it for now. Definitely report this to your dealer please, I'm trying to make this become a known issue.

Base radio w/o satellite and iphone5 and galaxy s5 both had issues.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Gommers said:


> I've been having this problem since I bought mine back in september of last year too. Just with bluetooth. The dealer refuses to accept that it is an issue, and they test with their phones when parked. I've found the issue only shows it's ugly face when shifting or hitting certain rpm in certain gears.
> 
> I'm betting it's an issue with the bluetooth module in the radio itself, and I'm swapping the headunit later anyway, so I figure I can just deal with it for now. Definitely report this to your dealer please, I'm trying to make this become a known issue.
> 
> Base radio w/o satellite and iphone5 and galaxy s5 both had issues.


I think for both ZBoater and I, we are only having an issue in MDI mode. I have no problems at all with Bluetooth audio, and I use that mode the most. But I still intend on reporting it at the service visit com ing up


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

This is a result of the head unit trying to "lock on" to a digital format. Some CD's (and subsequently ripped .mp3's) have a continuous digital signal output between tracks despite the presence of a blank audio space between songs. Others are laid on there 1 at a time with an actual missing piece of digital data between the tracks. If you rip a CD that is like the latter, the .mp3's too will also act like this. 

This is why not all CD's/.mp3's have these symptoms. It all depends on how the CD was made and unfortunately a bad side effect of the digital age. 

It is also a common occurrence with home component CD players when you connect via a digital coax and/or SPDIF cable. The work around is to make the connection an analog one ( the old red and white RCA cables) and you won't find that happening. Unfortunately we don't have that option on the head unit.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

plex03 said:


> The work around is to make the connection an analog one ( the old red and white RCA cables) and you won't find that happening. Unfortunately we don't have that option on the head unit.


What about using the aux-in jack in the center console, this would be an analog connection.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

emulous said:


> What about using the aux-in jack in the center console, this would be an analog connection.


That should work. I forgot about that connection entirely since I never use it.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

plex03 said:


> That should work. I forgot about that connection entirely since I never use it.


Nah, I'm not ready to give up song information on the screen. I'll check with the dealer to see if there's an update they can make.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

plex03 said:


> This is a result of the head unit trying to "lock on" to a digital format. Some CD's (and subsequently ripped .mp3's) have a continuous digital signal output between tracks despite the presence of a blank audio space between songs. Others are laid on there 1 at a time with an actual missing piece of digital data between the tracks. If you rip a CD that is like the latter, the .mp3's too will also act like this.


Hmmmm, for me it randomly happens even when listening to the same playlists and music/tracks. I have not noticed that it happens with certain songs or files. It is more of a situation where it will happen for a day or so pr even during my morning commute, but not my evening commute, etc. I'll see what the dealer says as well. Since Bluetooth is always an option (and it never happens in that mode), I will just live with it if there is no "fix".


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

this has nothing to do with speed dependant audio control does it?? just throwing it out there


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

VRACERW said:


> this has nothing to do with speed dependant audio control does it?? just throwing it out there


Sadly, no. :banghead:


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

I took mine to the dealer today. The advisor checked with the shop guy and tells me he doesn't know about an update, but they kept my car overnight and gave me a Jetta loaner. I stopped by late in the afternoon so they are going to look at it tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed. 

It's a late model Jetta SE. Not impressed. I miss my Beetle already.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

ZBoater said:


> I took mine to the dealer today. The advisor checked with the shop guy and tells me he doesn't know about an update, but they kept my car overnight and gave me a Jetta loaner. I stopped by late in the afternoon so they are going to look at it tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed.
> 
> It's a late model Jetta SE. Not impressed. I miss my Beetle already.


Good luck, hope it gets fixed.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, two days at the dealer, and no fix. They didn't do anything to it. No updates available, no info on the problem, they couldn't even recreate it. I give them kudos for trying though. 

It is still doing it, so I'm guessing it only does it when driving and not listening while stationary. 

In any case, I'm done. I'm replacing it with a DNX571HD from Kenwood.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Fixed the hard way.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

cheaper to have fixed using SD card which still gives full track names


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

True. And I was using an SD card, and the music was not skipping. I just needed an excuse for a nicer radio.  with Garmin nav. It sounds sooooo much better....


----------

